# A Poem by Westminster divine Greene



## Travis Fentiman (Jul 24, 2015)

Friends,


The Westminster divine John Greene wrote a delightful and ravishing extended poem, that is now republished from nearly 400 years ago. As with all good poetry, be sure to read it out loud.


​A Brief Unveiling of God and Man’s Glory: A Poem 1641, 31 pages, with a 7 page introduction on Greene's life and work


----------



## MW (Jul 24, 2015)

"First time" needs qualification, as the text is available here:

http://quod.lib.umich.edu/e/eebo/A41983.0001.001?rgn=main;view=fulltext


----------



## MW (Jul 24, 2015)

MW said:


> "First time" needs qualification, as the text is available here:
> 
> http://quod.lib.umich.edu/e/eebo/A41983.0001.001?rgn=main;view=fulltext



The folk who brought us EEBO have done a great service for historical studies. Let's give honour to whom honour is due.


----------



## Travis Fentiman (Jul 25, 2015)

I am very thankful for the work of EEBO-TCP, though considering they have transcribed the original 1641 edition (in a rather difficult to read format), in a scholarly database (which is noted and linked in the first page of the ReformedBooksOnline edition, giving honor to whom honor is due, Rom. 13:7) accessed by few, I had not considered that 'republished', but I am glad to make the suggested change in the original post (and will on the document as well).


----------

